# Kaia Gerber - walking the runway for Chanel Fashion Show in Paris 06.03.2018 x24



## brian69 (8 März 2018)

​


----------



## Spritdealer (8 März 2018)

Bis auf die bescheuerte Frisur wunderbar


----------



## redbeard (13 März 2018)

Die Steckenbeine sehen nicht gesund aus... ^^


----------



## froitfeld (18 März 2018)

love chanel, thanks


----------



## toporn (20 März 2018)

Danke für Kaia


----------



## Tittelelli (20 März 2018)

gebt der mal was zu essen


----------



## victah (22 März 2018)

Thanks.:supi:


----------



## king2805 (31 März 2018)

danke schöne bilder


----------



## jimmorrison74 (28 Apr. 2018)

danke schöne bilder :thumbup:


----------



## queenbey12345 (18 Mai 2018)

Thank you for nice pictures. Do not like the hair.


----------



## curtishs (14 Dez. 2018)

Danke fur die bilder!


----------

